#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Request for piping calculation manual

## smahesh070

If anyone has the following book, please provide the link

Piping Calculations Manual
Mcgraw-Hill
by Shashi Menon (Author)



ThanksSee More: Request for piping calculation manual

----------


## khurmi

Iam also in need of above book
Help us pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## khurmi

Thank You

----------


## palanaruva

What is wrong with this "thank you" people?

----------


## sharmeen

thank you

----------


## aboulfazl

I need also that.

----------


## jason123

I need also that, If anybody can upload

----------


## villandev

If anyone has the following book, please provide the link

Piping Calculations Manual
Mcgraw-Hill
by Shashi Menon (Author)

Thanks
Reply With Quote

----------


## soumya.kar

pls provide the link .its very necessary...thank uuuuuuuuuu

----------


## locofugitivo

> If anyone has the following book, please provide the link
> 
> Piping Calculations Manual
> Mcgraw-Hill
> by Shashi Menon (Author)
> 
> Thanks



thank you

----------


## mohdnazir

Iam also desparately in need of the same book...plz somebody help...

----------


## abg1924

i want this book help me!!

----------


## saxenaatul

I need this book too. Can somebody post a link for this book? Thank you.

See More: Request for piping calculation manual

----------


## nay_den

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Similar book. I hope it meet you requirement

----------


## Amjad Ali

I have a hard copy of the book. piping calculation manual by shashi menon. its around 660 pages. it will take quite a while to scan and make pdf though.

----------


## dso

> I have a hard copy of the book. piping calculation manual by shashi menon. its around 660 pages. it will take quite a while to scan and make pdf though.




kindly scan and upload, it would be a great help

----------


## mafaq

This is Piping engineering Book. This might be of some help.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vikaschaurasia

Plz Amjad Ali do it 
thank in advance

----------


## khurmi

link pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
urgently needed

----------


## khurmi

Piping Calculations Manual   by Shashi Menon
kindly anyone provide me the Link  pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## khurmi

kindly any one help pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee

I Can help to find other books those who needed

Do needful

Very urgent pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## mkhurram79

This book might help you a lot.

Engineering Design and Liquid Process Piping.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kishor

I am also desperately in need of this book.Please help
My mail ID is k_tejankar@rediffmail.com

----------


## kishor

Please send me the piping calculation manual by Mr. Menon.
I am in need of this book.
Please upload it or send me at My mail ID is k_tejankar@rediffmail.com

----------


## vikaschaurasia

Quote:


Originally Posted by Amjad Ali  
I have a hard copy of the book. piping calculation manual by shashi menon. its around 660 pages. it will take quite a while to scan and make pdf though. 


kindly scan and upload, it would be a great helpSee More: Request for piping calculation manual

----------


## mohdnazir

It will really great if you scan and post it ...

Regards
nazir

----------


## kishor

Dear Sir,
please share the piping calculation manual by Shashi Menon to me on k_tejankar@rediffmail.com
Please help me.
Thanks in advance

----------


## vikaschaurasia

any one please  post  this book

----------


## khurmi

kindly take scan and post it as soon as possible
Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

Advace Thanks To uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Link Soonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## turbosri_mech

Pls send me the link for the piping calculation manual to turbosri_mech@yahoo.com

----------


## spk

If anyone have the  book, please upload. 

Pl.send me the link.

sp_k6@yahoo.in

----------


## spk

If anyone have the  book, please upload. 

Pl.send me the link.

sp_k6@yahoo.in

----------


## turbosri_mech

i want this book help me!!

----------


## sulabh_87

Chapter one of piping calculations manual

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## smahesh070

Thanks a lot for uploading first chapter. Please upload the remaining chapters also

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks for sharing ch#1, Waiting for others.

----------


## dso

thanks for the 1st chapter, waiting for others to come !

See More: Request for piping calculation manual

----------


## pingpong55

thanks

----------


## panos

You can download the book "piping calculation manual" from the links

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## xyz420

searchin 4shared.com and you will find your required book

----------

